# must one relabel



## monica (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello there,

I am using wholesaled t-shirts then my designs on it. Is it a must that I relabel the shirts. I am only selling them online. I was just concerned for washing instructions, because some are silk screened, and some have rhinestones that were heat fixed with a heat press??? Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, you don't have to relabel. It is not a requirement.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

While not required for most blanks, it is a great marketing vehicle. We have heard stories of someone saying to a customer wearing our tees- "where did you get that" and they pointed to the tag on their collar. Or of customers being reminded that they need to reorder when putting our tees on because the tag in the collar was a reminder.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monica said:


> Is it a must that I relabel the shirts.


Generally no. It's not legally required, and it's not necessarily worth it as far as branding goes (depends mostly on the sales venue).



monica said:


> I was just concerned for washing instructions, because some are silk screened, and some have rhinestones that were heat fixed with a heat press???


That _could_ be a problem. The care instructions need to be accurate. If those in the blank aren't accurate, you would need to relabel them with accurate instructions. Fortunately a lot of wholesale blanks have embellishment in mind and will have something like "Do not iron decoration" included in the instructions. Hopefully that's enough for your specific decoration methods.


----------



## monica (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I figured out what to do...Thanks so much!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a small plastisol transfer for the sleeve of garments. I would never remove the original tag.I only use the labels I have for local orders. JB


----------

